# Have You Searched For An Ex Online?



## Johnnie (Jun 12, 2010)

Whether it was a google search or from facebook or myspace?

This is just out of curiosity not because you miss them or want to rekindle a relationship but rather to see how they're doing or what they've been up to since you broke up.

A girl I know said she has facebook searched her ex. Apparently he would mention missing her and regreting the way things were, etc.. He was abusive and since she left he supposedly changed, so she checked at one point to see if this was true and I guess it was. He would update his page with " just got back from counseling" or "taking things day by day and praying to god for his help' and even "why did I have to learn the hard way". She admits it was interesting to see how his life is these days but that is all. She's happily married with a son now.

Another girl said it was just fun to see how her exes ended up. To see if they were happy, where they're living at now, who they're dating or if they now have kids, etc....She said when her and the ex were together she hardly ever cooked. She did a myspace search and found he was in a serious relationship and mentioned under his new girlfriend's pictures "finally a girl who provides me with home cooked meals". LOL


----------



## Darla (Jun 12, 2010)

haha funny you should mention this. I found out about a girl i went out with in HS using my kids Facebook I could see what she looks like now. Strange how she has exactly the same hair style she did then. Why do women never change their hair style after all these years?


----------



## Roxie (Jun 12, 2010)

lol yep, just out of curiosity.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 12, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha funny you should mention this. I found out about a girl i went out with in HS using my kids Facebook I could see what she looks like now. Strange how she has exactly the same hair style she did then. Why do women never change their hair style after all these years? I don't know but some of them should. LOL!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 12, 2010)

Most of the guys I been with or have went out with Are Well lets just say "the O.G" type if ya know what i mean So non of them would have a Mspace or anyother internet account &amp; I know ppl do change so of course Ive tried with absoluutely no luck lol I guess its good in a way


----------



## Aprill (Jun 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Most of the guys I been with or have went out with Are Well lets just say "the O.G" type if ya know what i mean So non of them would have a Mspace or anyother internet account &amp; I know ppl do change so of course Ive tried with absoluutely no luck lol I guess its good in a way me too. Used to date thugs...thugs dont do the innanet...LOL


----------



## Darla (Jun 13, 2010)

so Innanet is thug-speak? haha love it!


----------



## xjackie83 (Jun 13, 2010)

I have one ex that I check on time-to-time. The reasoning? I think he may either be gay or "interacting" with some girls that are too young from him, and because he was heavily involved in the financial world with many institutions that have since been brought before Congress. I'm always looking to see if he has come out of the closet, got arrested, or lost his job.

Sadly, he has deleted his online profiles so I can't check up on him. Or was he forced to take them down because he was found to be dating an underaged girl? hmmmmm....


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif me too. Used to date thugs...thugs dont do the innanet...LOL Haha Exactly you know what i mean lol


----------



## divadoll (Jun 13, 2010)

I did find one, he's a teacher now and he had written an article for a teachers' assoc, he has his pic on the article (he's bald)






innanet LOL!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 13, 2010)

I have done in the past yeah. He's still with the girl he started seeing after we broke up but on/off. Doing the same to her, dumping her now and then because he has a random attack of commitment phobia then gets back with her. Feel sorry for the girl, at least I did until I heard she'd been *****ing about me.


----------



## Lucy (Jun 13, 2010)

i've looked for exes every now and then, some i'm still friends with so it's not really a big deal.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have and got the shock of my life to see that one had gotten married - that destroyed my soul a little lol I'm kidding, but it was a real shock! He looked really happy though, so good luck to him


----------



## bianca_dee (Jun 14, 2010)

I've searched for exes too. Just curious about how they look now and all that. No feelings really. lol.

The innanet thug talk cracked me up. hahaha


----------



## Ricciolina (Jun 14, 2010)

I haven't- but I've had two exes try to catch up on my life... I responded at first, but I've made my profile limited so that I don't have any stalkers... hahaha.


----------



## perlanga (Jun 15, 2010)

I haven't, but I caught my bf looking up his elementary school crush when he set up a facebook. He tried to hide it, but I really didn't care, I thought it was cute.


----------



## apolo1512 (Aug 31, 2010)

Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have one ex that I check on time-to-time. The reasoning? I think he may either be gay or "interacting" with some girls that are too young from him, and because he was heavily involved in the financial world with many institutions that have since been brought before Congress. I'm always looking to see if he has come out of the closet, got arrested, or lost his job. 
Sadly, he has deleted his online profiles so I can't check up on him. Or was he forced to take them down because he was found to be dating an underaged girl? hmmmmm....

I agree with you.


----------



## Karren (Aug 31, 2010)

Nope... Don't care to either...


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 31, 2010)

No, what my X does is his buisniss. If I want to know I call him.


----------



## Andi (Aug 31, 2010)

Yup, I mainly check to see if their new girlfriends are prettier than me. Very lame, I know. Even more lame considering I donÂ´t have any feelings left for them whatsoever...only hate for the one that dumped me and one that cheated on me.


----------



## perlanga (Sep 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yup, I mainly check to see if their new girlfriends are prettier than me. Very lame, I know. Even more lame considering I donÂ´t have any feelings left for them whatsoever...only hate for the one that dumped me and one that cheated on me. I love your honesty. I think all girls think about this at one point. I caught my sis on her former crushes facebook and she was complaining how a girl that posted a flirty message on his page was cuter than her! So she dressed up really cute and had me take a bunch of pics then posted a similar message on his page.


----------



## Asocialisten (Oct 16, 2010)

I did that once. And I found out that he hadn't changed one bit ... still seeking 14 year old girls on the internet.

This guys is 27 years old. I'm patiently waiting for the day he gets arrested.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 17, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Asocialisten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did that once. And I found out that he hadn't changed one bit ... still seeking 14 year old girls on the internet.
> 
> This guys is 27 years old. I'm patiently waiting for the day he gets arrested.



Uh yeah! What a sicko!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 17, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Asocialisten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did that once. And I found out that he hadn't changed one bit ... still seeking 14 year old girls on the internet.
> 
> This guys is 27 years old. I'm patiently waiting for the day he gets arrested.




Isn't there a TIPS line in your area?  Why wait til he hurts a child?


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Nov 9, 2010)

Yep I have.Both of them.

One is a registered sex offender and I check to make sure that he is in compliance.And to laugh at how silly I was to have ever thought he was attractive.And no,I didn't know about him being a sex offender when I was with him.

The other I only looked for after he posted on my MySpace page about what a liar and thief I am and how I broke his heart,and how he could never trust again,etc.I replied and left the comment up.He then started messaging me that he wanted to be friends.Um no.

So yeah I look for him.And I admit I look at his fiance's stuff too.I'm curious.And I'm better looking than her.Is it bad that I think that?And he got with her 3 months after we broke up so I guess it didn't take that long to get over me.Damn.


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 10, 2010)

None of my exes have any social profiles...does county jail or prison count lol? The one that really broke my heart gets out next year haha.


----------



## llehsal (Nov 10, 2010)

The Innanet!  HA!  I love that!!!!!  And yes, I do look up on my two exes profiles from time to time.  I am still friends with both of them and have them on my fb profile as friends.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 21, 2011)

I looked up only one ex online - but there were extenuating circumstances.  We broke up because he turned out to be gay, and when he broke the news to me, I freaked out.  Please don't get me wrong, I don't have a homophobic bone in my body, but when it's your own boyfriend, you tend not to take the news as well as if it were a friend coming out of the closet.  So my reaction was very bad, and later on when I grew up a little more, I felt horrible about it.  I didn't know how to get in touch with him anymore so I could apologize, but the minute I went online in 1997, I started looking for him online to try and contact him.  And it never happened - until last year.  I finally found him, and I was finally able to give him the apology he deserved after 22 years.  He accepted my apology, and we mended fences. He's got a great life - he met his boyfriend (now husband - they got married in June) one year after he and I split up, and they've been together ever since.  I'm really happy for him, and I feel so much better that I was able to apologize to him.


----------

